# Birthday thoughts of jkath and Michael in FtW



## Alix (Nov 24, 2013)

Thinking of these two fine folks today. jkath pops in now and then, so Happy Birthday lady! Hope you get all the treats you want today.

Michael was a fine man and always had an answer when you had a question. I miss him. Just wanted to remember him today on his birthday.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 24, 2013)

Michael always had a good answer with just the right amount of knowledge. Kind of like AB. Not long winded at all.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 24, 2013)

Add me to your comments, pac and Alix.

It's nice to see jkath here from time to time and I sorely miss Michael.  He was so good and helpful to me when I first became a moderator.

"Happy Birthday" to both of you, Michael and jkath.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 24, 2013)

Well before my time, but they both sound like nice folks, with a whole bunch of knowledge.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday jkath.  Drop by sometime.

I, too miss Michael.  A good guy and was always ready to help.


----------



## bethzaring (Nov 25, 2013)

A very happy birthday to jkath!!

And many fond memories of the sound advice from Michael, but it seems he is being referred to in the past tense?


----------



## Alix (Nov 25, 2013)

When Michael initially disappeared from the boards I did some sleuthing. We never got confirmation, but I found an obituary that seemed to indicate it was "our" Michael.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 25, 2013)

Alix said:


> When Michael initially disappeared from the boards I did some sleuthing. We never got confirmation, but I found an obituary that seemed to indicate it was "our" Michael.



I remember that effort, Alix.  He had heart issues so it's a reasonable assumption.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 25, 2013)

Alix said:


> When Michael initially disappeared from the boards I did some sleuthing. We never got confirmation, but I found an obituary that seemed to indicate it was "our" Michael.



Sad to hear but I'm not surprised because I, too, recall him mentioning something about heart issues.  Plus, I think he was caring for or was particularly concerned about a close family member, perhaps his mother.  He may have spread himself too thin.  He was a good guy.


----------

